# MOM - Moab Minerals



## burglar (10 January 2011)

DLC - Delecta Limited

Principal Activities: Retailing of adult products on the internet.

Delecta Limited - Stiletto Merger 
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20101224/pdf/41vwccsjt0p7n6.pdf


----------



## robusta (10 January 2011)

I am constantly suprised, there are some businesses where I would think it would be almost impossible to loose money but there you go.


----------



## burglar (10 January 2011)

DLC - Delecta merges with stiletto group!


----------



## skc (10 January 2011)

What kind of shareholder discount can I get when visiting their stores?


----------



## burglar (10 January 2011)

skc said:


> What kind of shareholder discount can I get when visiting their stores?




free prophylactics from ANN - Ansell! :


----------



## puntersteve (14 January 2011)

*Re: DLC - Delecta Is this one of a first in Aust ?*

  IT COULD BE INTERESTING IF THIS GOS AHEAD AND THE MARKET CATCHES ON


burglar said:


> DLC - Delecta Limited
> 
> Principal Activities: Retailing of adult products on the internet.
> 
> ...


----------



## burglar (14 January 2011)

*Re: DLC - Delecta Is this one of a first in Aust ?*



puntersteve said:


> IT COULD BE INTERESTING IF THIS GOS AHEAD AND THE MARKET CATCHES ON



Hi puntersteve,

Please, no capitals unless you meant to shout.
I don't give a rats ... but others do.

Ohh, and welcome to ASF


----------



## robusta (14 January 2011)

Normally for any company I want to invest in I like to conduct indepth research. Lucky for my marriage DLC looks to be IMO a terrible investment.


----------



## puntersteve (20 January 2011)

Seems to be making a move up today, the merger could be the key why, hopefuly some good news about to come,


----------



## Tyler Durden (1 July 2011)

Wow, this fell from 0.018 to 0.01 today...anyone knows what gives?


----------



## warrenatk (2 July 2011)

Tyler Durden said:


> Wow, this fell from 0.018 to 0.01 today...anyone knows what gives?




If you have any ASX information about bids/asks it would tell you why but here you go.

BID 1	90,000	0.011

VS

ASK 1      418,989	0.018


This shows you that someone just wanted to get out so they sold out at the first ask price which was 0.10 at the time, now it has increased to .011

Hope this answers your question about what gives... No reason- personally think that person wanted to get out while he could.


----------



## Tyler Durden (3 July 2011)

warrenatk said:


> If you have any ASX information about bids/asks it would tell you why but here you go.
> 
> BID 1	90,000	0.011
> 
> ...




Thanks


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 September 2021)

sex toys were up , yesterday

but failed to keep at that level


0.7c to 1.3c but down to 1.0c today

1. Not Aware
2. Not Applicable
3. Its complex* see blelow
4. In Compliance

Delecta Limited (DLC) is a provider of adult products in Australia and New Zealand. DLC' s products and services include vibrators, sex toys, essentials, DVDs, books, video on demand, lingerie, lubricants, games & giggles, adult telephone services and a dating site*. It is also into Mining exploration and evaluation.  * 

* *  * _the Company’s Preliminary Final Report released on 31 August 2021, Delecta Limited stated that, “given the recent positive sentiment in relation to uranium and vanadium, the Company is planning to conduct geological mapping and rock chip sampling at the Rex Vanadium-Uranium project”.  The Company has a 60% interest in US company Sunrise Minerals Inc. which owns 100% of the REX Uranium-Vanadium Project in Colorado_

Expect a change of name soon  (and a Cap raise?)


----------



## System (19 September 2022)

On September 16th, 2022, Delecta Limited (DLC) changed its name and ASX code to Moab Minerals Limited (MOM).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (19 September 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Expect a change of name soon



*J*UST over 12 months ....Things happen slowly when capital markets turn against you


Dona Ferentes said:


> (and a Cap raise?)



As night follows day?


----------

